
Computer Space Arcade Restore – Logic Probe, Logic Analyzer, and Saucers - Falcon9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDRm1KDw4Bw
======
Falcon9
It may be a little painful to watch John who doesn't really have any idea
what's going on, but he's managed to make quite a fair amount of progress
through trial and error and lots of outside help (both good and bad advice) -
but mostly it's completely fascinating to me to see physically this historic
device, a solid state machine using only TTL chips with no CPU/RAM/ROM - plus
the tools used to diagnose and address issues on the chip level. Also --
hooray for industry standards allowing replacement of a chip from another
random board produced a decade later.

